# unsteady redfoot



## Anyfoot (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all

Just got back off holiday and one of my male redfoots is very unsteady on his feet. Its as though one of his back legs is giving under pressure of walking, causing him to wobble. He's active, but not as fast as normal due to looking unbalanced. Just bathed him and now he's in the garden wandering and eating dandelions. 
I noticed he was unsteady before we went away, so about 2 wks ago when I 1st noticed. I cant find any obvious objects in his foot and he has some power in his legs when I touch them. 
Any thoughts anyone. 

Thanks 

Craig.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't know if a tortoise would favor a leg because of pain, but I would guess that it must be a painful spot there somewhere.


----------



## ascott (Aug 12, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got back off holiday and one of my male redfoots is very unsteady on his feet. Its as though one of his back legs is giving under pressure of walking, causing him to wobble. He's active, but not as fast as normal due to looking unbalanced. Just bathed him and now he's in the garden wandering and eating dandelions.
> I noticed he was unsteady before we went away, so about 2 wks ago when I 1st noticed. I cant find any obvious objects in his foot and he has some power in his legs when I touch them.
> ...



Could it be something he has always done but something you just took notice to? Perhaps just keep an eye on to see if it actually changes?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 13, 2015)

Is it possible for a tort to just be poorly like humans?
He's now finding places to go on his own(very unusual) very unsteady and slow as though he cant lift his own weight easily. But if I pick him up he wiggles all four legs like mad with strength. Still eating though, and still bobbing his head at passing females.


----------



## kathyth (Aug 13, 2015)

Do his four legs look to be of equal size?
Can you see anything at all, that looks odd?
I wonder if he is weak......... Sounds like he could be.
Would a good reptile vet be possible for you?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 13, 2015)

kathyth said:


> Do his four legs look to be of equal size?
> Can you see anything at all, that looks odd?
> I wonder if he is weak......... Sounds like he could be.
> Would a good reptile vet be possible for you?


Hi. He does come across as being weak and fragile.
He seems a little quieter than usual and wants to be alone. 
I just watched him trying to poop and 2 small pieces came out, he seemed to be pushing hard. I may be looking for things that are not there. 
This tort has always been very active, but never the strongest on his feet. I believe before I got him he lived indoors in the last owners bedroom constantly, he is quite pyramided. 


I don't know of any reptile vets around here. Although I do have a friend who uses a vet for the 100 torts she's had, and swears he's good, arrogant, expensive but good.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2015)

Bertha at one point began to drag herself around with only her front legs. It's one of the reasons I bought her to the second vet.
Unfortunately the cause is still undiagnosed so please let us all know what you find.
Maybe a parasite load robbing it of nutrients?


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi. He does come across as being weak and fragile.
> He seems a little quieter than usual and wants to be alone.
> I just watched him trying to poop and 2 small pieces came out, he seemed to be pushing hard. I may be looking for things that are not there.
> This tort has always been very active, but never the strongest on his feet. I believe before I got him he lived indoors in the last owners bedroom constantly, he is quite pyramided.
> ...


How far are you from Leeds Craig? There is a vet there who has written articles etc that a new member consulted recently - I will try to find his name if it is not too far away from you. Or look at BATK website and they have a list of tort vets.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 13, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> How far are you from Leeds Craig? There is a vet there who has written articles etc that a new member consulted recently - I will try to find his name if it is not too far away from you. Or look at BATK website and they have a list of tort vets.


I'm only about 40 mins from Leeds. Going to see what George is like tonight, then see about a vet. Contacted my friend about her vet. This is in Leeds. Maybe same one. 
Hate vets. Anyone got any advice on what not to let a vet do.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I'm only about 40 mins from Leeds. Going to see what George is like tonight, then see about a vet. Contacted my friend about her vet. This is in Leeds. Maybe same one.
> Hate vets. Anyone got any advice on what not to let a vet do.


Stuart MacArthur of Holly House Vets is the guy that another member uses in Leeds - I'd not personally heard of him but googled him after a 'lively' discussion about substrate and humidity - He does prosthetics for torts apparently.

I read a sad post about a vet who injected into the wrong area of back legs causing paralysis.
Baytril is not recommended (at least not for leopards but your RF may be OK) Don't know if its called the same in the UK
and unnecessary vitamin shots are all things I've read about but do a search and see if there's anything. I'm sure more experienced folk than me will chime in soon.

Hope your RF is OK


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 14, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Stuart MacArthur of Holly House Vets is the guy that another member uses in Leeds - I'd not personally heard of him but googled him after a 'lively' discussion about substrate and humidity - He does prosthetics for torts apparently.
> 
> I read a sad post about a vet who injected into the wrong area of back legs causing paralysis.
> Baytril is not recommended (at least not for leopards but your RF may be OK) Don't know if its called the same in the UK
> ...


Yeah. That's the vet . my friend just emailed me the contacts of the hollyhouse vet, and to make sure I see Stuart or Sarah. I'll contact them later. I need a good vet behind me. So should make contact anyway. I tried to introduce myself to a vet a couple of months ago. They just wanted to check over and chip all my torts. Conversation finished abruptly when I realised she wasn't listening to me. Lol. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 14, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> The vet.


Huh.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

I hope all is well, maybe take a video if you can?


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Huh.


See Henry's new home thread in Enclosures - but of course member may have misinterpreted
info.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 14, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> I hope all is well, maybe take a video if you can?


I'm going to do this. How do I load videos on here?


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

Im not 100% sure, but I just saw a post today or yesterday with a video on it, I'm sure they will know. Or if it's not possible maybe YouTube and then link? Or vine or something like that. 
Unless if you vid on your phone it may let you add that as an attachment just like pictures.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I'm going to do this. How do I load videos on here?


No idea


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Stuart MacArthur of Holly House Vets is the guy that another member uses in Leeds - I'd not personally heard of him but googled him after a 'lively' discussion about substrate and humidity - He does prosthetics for torts apparently.
> 
> I read a sad post about a vet who injected into the wrong area of back legs causing paralysis.
> Baytril is not recommended (at least not for leopards but your RF may be OK) Don't know if its called the same in the UK
> ...


Vets seem to be just as bad as doctors with the mistakes they make an the money they charge.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 14, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Vets seem to be just as bad as doctors with the mistakes they make an the money they charge.


I think it's even harder for vets though as the poorly animals can't explain how they feel or where it hurts.
That's why, with our torts, it's so important to find someone who knows as much as poss about them.
Unfortunately depending on where n the world people are not everyone has that option.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 14, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Vets seem to be just as bad as doctors with the mistakes they make an the money they charge.


Yeah. Never a refund. If my dentist puts a filling in and it falls out. I have to pay for it again. If I make something wrong at work I make it again for free.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 14, 2015)

If you google the vet there is info on him and his achievements with torts and articles he has written and contributed to. He does seem to have a lot of experience with torts, which is a bonus.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I think it's even harder for vets though as the poorly animals can't explain how they feel or where it hurts.
> That's why, with our torts, it's so important to find someone who knows as much as poss about them.
> Unfortunately depending on where n the world people are not everyone has that option.


I agree and I always wonder how vets get to know what is wrong with the poor animal, that is if they-the vets- are honest.

Unfortunately vets for torts are not available in Jordan.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 14, 2015)

You can see their clinic's care recommendations here http://www.hollyhousevets.co.uk/downloads/tortoise-care-plan.pdf

Stuart McArthur's tortoise surgery textbook is /the/ book. I would imagine he is the ideal person in the UK to bring tortoise limb problems too. Being near a specialized tortoise surgeon is too rare of an opportunity to pass up.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 14, 2015)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> You can see their clinic's substrate recommendations here http://www.hollyhousevets.co.uk/downloads/tortoise-care-plan.pdf
> 
> Some good, some thought to be less good.
> 
> I wouldn't discount going to that clinic over alfalfa pellets and hemp bedding though - Stuart McArthur's tortoise surgery textbook is /the/ book. I would imagine he is the ideal person in the UK to bring tortoise limb problems too. Being near a specialized tortoise surgeon is too rare of an opportunity to pass up.


Yep your right. I'll contact him.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I think it's even harder for vets though as the poorly animals can't explain how they feel or where it hurts.
> That's why, with our torts, it's so important to find someone who knows as much as poss about them.
> Unfortunately depending on where n the world people are not everyone has that option.


I agree and I always wonder how vets get to know what is wrong with the poor animal, that is if the-the vets- are honest.

Unfortunately vets for torts are


Anyfoot said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got back off holiday and one of my male redfoots is very unsteady on his feet. Its as though one of his back legs is giving under pressure of walking, causing him to wobble. He's active, but not as fast as normal due to looking unbalanced. Just bathed him and now he's in the garden wandering and eating dandelions.
> I noticed he was unsteady before we went away, so about 2 wks ago when I 1st noticed. I cant find any obvious objects in his foot and he has some power in his legs when I touch them.
> ...


Hi Craig, and sorry to have heard your tort is 'sick.' Oli has been giving me a bit of trouble lately too: he eats well, he poops butt when outside his enclosure, he moves to what I've named 'his favourite corner' and sits there hours on end. Don't know why, and I'm sure it's *NOT *the weather as it's very *hot *here. He used to wait for the second he's out of his enclosure, and used to roam around the flat happily. And when I pick him up for any reason, he fights like mad! To make things twice as hard, there are no vets for torts in this place! So all I'm doing is reading,researching and doing some guesswork.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 14, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree and I always wonder how vets get to know what is wrong with the poor animal, that is if the-the vets- are honest.
> 
> Unfortunately vets for torts are
> 
> Hi Craig, and sorry to have heard your tort is 'sick.' Oli has been giving me a bit of trouble lately too: he eats well, he poops butt when outside his enclosure, he moves to what I've named 'his favourite corner' and sits there hours on end. Don't know why, and I'm sure it's *NOT *the weather as it's very *hot *here. He used to wait for the second he's out of his enclosure, and used to roam around the flat happily. And when I pick him up for any reason, he fights like mad! To make things twice as hard, there are no vets for torts in this place! So all I'm doing is reading,researching and doing some guesswork.


Hi Gillian. Well you can be sure anything I learn from a vet will be passed onto you through this forum. Hope oli gets well. 
Does oli get any outside time at all?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi Gillian. Well you can be sure anything I learn from a vet will be passed onto you through this forum. Hope oli gets well.
> Does oli get any outside time at all?


Thanks *so much *in advance, you help Craig. Appreciate it.

Yes, I take Oli out for so-called 'walks' whenever the weather permits. It is now very _hot _here, so we tend to go out at about 5-6pm for 1.5 to two hours. The 'funny' thing is that Oli seems to be a different tort outside. He roams around, plays around very happily. But...once we are back home his mood changes. I'm doing all I can for him.

Once again, thanks your help.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 14, 2015)

How's your Redfoot doing today?? Any better I hope?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 14, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> How's your Redfoot doing today?? Any better I hope?


Well yesterday he seemed to moving a bit better. He's very slow, seems to not have control of his back right leg. Anyway I watched him feed yesterday, I gave him some liver, and mashed banana with d3 calcium powder mixed in. He ate the lot. Also I changed all my uvb bulbs. I'm paranoid I haven't been giving them enough d3. 
But he moves from the hot end to cool end to regulate his temp as normal, eating, pooping, bright eyed, following females and looks very alert. Just slow and walking around like a fragile old man. Hope its not signs of MBD.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hmmmm how far do your uvb bulbs reach down? At first I was using one, which then found out it was only getting 6 inches down, and was told might as well just turn it off and save power so I got a new one aswell.
Maybe toss him in a cuddle bone to chew on? My guy is slow but I think he just likes to look at everything as he walks. If you had a vid I'd be curious to see it so I could give you my opinions and maybe the others would be able too aswell. I really hope your guy is ok.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 15, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Hmmmm how far do your uvb bulbs reach down? At first I was using one, which then found out it was only getting 6 inches down, and was told might as well just turn it off and save power so I got a new one aswell.
> Maybe toss him in a cuddle bone to chew on? My guy is slow but I think he just likes to look at everything as he walks. If you had a vid I'd be curious to see it so I could give you my opinions and maybe the others would be able too aswell. I really hope your guy is ok.


My strip uvb is 10" from substrate. So 5/6" from tort level. About 6 wk ago my uvb stopped working. Coincidentally the one in my juveniles did too. I only had one spare and a used one that came with my juvenile viv. So I put a new one in with the juveniles and put the used one in the adults. Like an idiot I forgot to get a new one. So yesterday I put a new one in. T8 10%. When I took the used one out( that I never used until now) it was only a 5%. All this said, I've had them outside quite a bit whilst the weather has been good. Also for the past 2 or 3 months we cut back on protein. ( because I felt we were feeding them too much compared to other keepers). We used to let them gorge on mice or chicken every Sunday. We cut back on this a bit. I'm going to feed them protein once a week again from now on. George maybe just going through a bad patch like we humans do, I don't know. I'll get a video of him today then attempt to get it on.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> My strip uvb is 10" from substrate. So 5/6" from tort level. About 6 wk ago my uvb stopped working. Coincidentally the one in my juveniles did too. I only had one spare and a used one that came with my juvenile viv. So I put a new one in with the juveniles and put the used one in the adults. Like an idiot I forgot to get a new one. So yesterday I put a new one in. T8 10%. When I took the used one out( that I never used until now) it was only a 5%. All this said, I've had them outside quite a bit whilst the weather has been good. Also for the past 2 or 3 months we cut back on protein. ( because I felt we were feeding them too much compared to other keepers). We used to let them gorge on mice or chicken every Sunday. We cut back on this a bit. I'm going to feed them protein once a week again from now on. George maybe just going through a bad patch like we humans do, I don't know. I'll get a video of him today then attempt to get it on.


Forgot to say they have access to cuttlefish 24/7. Because when things seem odd I start questioning everything I do to correct the problem, can anyone confirm that I'm right or wrong with my next statement. 
There has to be a balance between calcium and phosphorus. Phosphorus comes from protein, phosphorus will always beat calcium to the bone system, so there for if fed too much protein, calcium will just pass straight through the system with no effect. Equally protein is needed for strength. 
Is this correct. Not worded very scientifically but that's me


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 15, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks *so much *in advance, you help Craig. Appreciate it.
> 
> Yes, I take Oli out for so-called 'walks' whenever the weather permits. It is now very _hot _here, so we tend to go out at about 5-6pm for 1.5 to two hours. The 'funny' thing is that Oli seems to be a different tort outside. He roams around, plays around very happily. But...once we are back home his mood changes. I'm doing all I can for him.
> 
> Once again, thanks your help.


Hi Gillian Would you be able to get a blow up kiddies paddling pool as a make do enclosure and sit outside with him for a while as well? Heat and sandstorms permitting (now that's not something I get to say any day in the UK!) Maybe the extra sun would cheer him up.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Forgot to say they have access to cuttlefish 24/7. Because when things seem odd I start questioning everything I do to correct the problem, can anyone confirm that I'm right or wrong with my next statement.
> There has to be a balance between calcium and phosphorus. Phosphorus comes from protein, phosphorus will always beat calcium to the bone system, so there for if fed too much protein, calcium will just pass straight through the system with no effect. Equally protein is needed for strength.
> Is this correct. Not worded very scientifically but that's me


We can only do the best that we can and hope to do better when we can! Hopefully it's just a phase, and that he'll get past it. From what you say he seems to be looking good in every way. So maybe he bumped up against something and he feels pain? I'm no expert so I can't say forsure. Or maybe it's possible a bee stung him or some little bug did? Idk if that's likely or would happen but a bee was getting awfully close to one of my guys feet. Maybe it's just uncomfortable to use right now and hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 15, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Hi Gillian Would you be able to get a blow up kiddies paddling pool as a make do enclosure and sit outside with him for a while as well? Heat and sandstorms permitting (now that's not something I get to say any day in the UK!) Maybe the extra sun would cheer him up.


Thanks very much your answer and your help Lyn.

As far as the sun is concerned, I was told not o keep him in the sun, as too much of it could be 'killing!'


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 15, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks very much your answer and your help Lyn.
> 
> As far as the sun is concerned, I was told not o keep him in the sun, as too much of it could be 'killing!'


Hi Gillian. You once mentioned you had a balcony. How safe is your balcony. Does the sun get on it. How big is it.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi Gillian. You once mentioned you had a balcony. How safe is your balcony. Does the sun get on it. How big is it.


Hi Craig. Yes I have a balcony and the sun is striking there now-too much for Oli or any tort for that matter. It is not at all safe. I can put Oli on the balcony when he's being soaked as he'd be in a bowl in such a case.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 15, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Craig. Yes I have a balcony and the sun is striking there now-too much for Oli or any tort for that matter. It is not at all safe. I can put Oli on the balcony when he's being soaked as he'd be in a bowl in such a case.


Would it be a big job to make safe, and have some of it in the shade, a cardboard box upside down would do , maybe. Then you can see if he perks up a bit. It may be lack of sun.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Would it be a big job to make safe, and have some of it in the shade, a cardboard box upside down would do , maybe. Then you can see if he perks up a bit. It may be lack of sun.


Appreciate your help Craig. However, I do not think it's lack of sun; as the sun strikes in his room where his enclosure is. He only cheers up when we are outside, be it in the sun or not. Strange is it not?


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 15, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Appreciate your help Craig. However, I do not think it's lack of sun; as the sun strikes in his room where his enclosure is. He only cheers up when we are outside, be it in the sun or not. Strange is it not?


When you say the sun strikes his enclosure inside, is it through a window? If it is through a closed window, then it is useless. The needed UV's cannot pass through mesh or glass. So the sun shining into the room is no more helpful to him than a light bulb in the living room.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 15, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> When you say the sun strikes his enclosure inside, is it through a window? If it is through a closed window, then it is useless. The needed UV's cannot pass through mesh or glass. So the sun shining into the room is no more helpful to him than a light bulb in the living room.



Glass blocks most UVB; mesh similar to window screen typically only blocks 30% or so UVB.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 15, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Glass blocks most UVB; mesh similar to window screen typically only blocks 30% or so UVB.


Exactly. So sun shining through the window isn't enough.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 15, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Exactly. So sun shining through the window isn't enough.



Not necessarily. If direct sun (before passing through screen) was 100 uW/cm², then it would be 70 uW/cm² after. That's better than a lot of bulbs. And depending on location, you could easily be getting more than 100 uW/cm² even after passing through the screen.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 15, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Not necessarily. If direct sun (before passing through screen) was 100 uW/cm², then it would be 70 uW/cm² after. That's better than a lot of bulbs. And depending on location, you could easily be getting more than 100 uW/cm² even after passing through the screen.


Well, damn, dude. You taught me something new. Thanks 
I've always followed the thought that sun through windows was pretty much useless.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 15, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Well, damn, dude. You taught me something new. Thanks
> I've always followed the thought that sun through windows was pretty much useless.


Note @jaizei said screen not glass. UVA passes through glass. UVB is blocked by glass I think. Plants need UVA animals need UVB mainly. Although I once read somewhere UVB can pass through certain glass. I can not get a definite answer on this subject. Also a bulb is after all made of glass.
Now that's confused matters.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 15, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> When you say the sun strikes his enclosure inside, is it through a window? If it is through a closed window, then it is useless. The needed UV's cannot pass through mesh or glass. So the sun shining into the room is no more helpful to him than a light bulb in the living room.


Yes, the sun strikes through a window, there is no other choice unless we go out for a walk.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 15, 2015)

The 'funny' thing is that this has not happened before in such a way, be it in Winter or in Summer.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Note @jaizei said screen not glass. UVA passes through glass. UVB is blocked by glass I think. Plants need UVA animals need UVB mainly. Although I once read somewhere UVB can pass through certain glass. I can not get a definite answer on this subject. Also a bulb is after all made of glass.
> Now that's confused matters.


But isn't a bulb with UVB made with a specific kind of glass that allows passage of UVB? I always just thought that no one making windows was thinking, "Hm. I better use this more expensive glass to make these windows so that the basement dwellers and agoraphobics still get the benefits of sun" haha.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 15, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> But isn't a bulb with UVB made with a specific kind of glass that allows passage of UVB? I always just thought that no one making windows was thinking, "Hm. I better use this more expensive glass to make these windows so that the basement dwellers and agoraphobics still get the benefits of sun" haha.


I think that's why they use agricultural grade glass in greenhouses.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 15, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes, the sun strikes through a window, there is no other choice unless we go out for a walk.


I would strongly suggest he get more sun then that. A lot more.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> I think that's why they use agricultural grade glass in greenhouses.


Something new I learned. Agricultural grade glass. Never knew what it was called, but knew it was special/specific for UV passage. Thank you, the name of it is now going into my notebook


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 15, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Something new I learned. Agricultural grade glass. Never knew what it was called, but knew it was special/specific for UV passage. Thank you, the name of it is now going into my notebook


It may be horticultural glass. Can't remember. I was reading about it ages ago.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> It may be horticultural glass. Can't remember. I was reading about it ages ago.


That will go in my notebook as well, then. I'll look it up and do some research later. Thanks


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 16, 2015)

@Anyfoot how is your redfoot walking today?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 16, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> @Anyfoot how is your redfoot walking today?


Yesterday he seemed a bit better. I'm going to video him whilst they are all outside today. He's still in his hide at the moment.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 16, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Yesterday he seemed a bit better. I'm going to video him whilst they are all outside today. He's still in his hide at the moment.


That's good that he's seeming better!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 16, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Yesterday he seemed a bit better. I'm going to video him whilst they are all outside today. He's still in his hide at the moment.


Glad to hear your tort is better, and hope to hear that he's *fully recovered soon*. By the way did you take him to a vet?

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 16, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Glad to hear your tort is better, and hope to hear that he's *fully recovered soon*. By the way did you take him to a vet?
> 
> Please keep us updated.


No. Not got vet invloved yet. I will do if I feel it necessary.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 17, 2015)

Can anyone explain how to load videos on here. My hair is getting thin enough without me pulling it out as well.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Can anyone explain how to load videos on here. My hair is getting thin enough without me pulling it out as well.



From YouTube? Or from your computer/phone?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 17, 2015)

jaizei said:


> From YouTube? Or from your computer/phone?


I'm loading it onto YouTube first. 30second video is taking about 60 minutes to load up. Is that normal or because I need a better computer. Lol. How do I load direct from computer to here.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> How do I load direct from computer to here.


You can't as far as I can tell. You have to use YouTube or one of the other supported sites and then embed it from there. According to the dialog from the 'media' pop up, you can use Dailymotion, Facebook, Liveleak, Metacafe, Vimeo, or Youtube. I've only ever used YouTube & Vimeo so I can't speak to how well the others work. 




Click the 'Media' button above the reply box and paste the url there.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 17, 2015)

jaizei said:


> You can't as far as I can tell. You have to use YouTube or one of the other supported sites and then embed it from there. According to the dialog from the 'media' pop up, you can use Dailymotion, Facebook, Liveleak, Metacafe, Vimeo, or Youtube. I've only ever used YouTube & Vimeo so I can't speak to how well the others work.
> View attachment 144183
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers. Waiting for it to upload to YouTube. Think its time to upgrade my computer. As far as I can see you can't upload motion pictures direct from phone or comp. Must go through one of the supported softwares you just mentioned.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 17, 2015)

This should be a video of my tort wiggling its legs, When he walks he cant hold weight on his back right leg, Does the knee joint look swollen. I have another video of him walking around, I'll put that on tomorrow, and next time I will turn the TV down. lol


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> This should be a video of my tort wiggling its legs, When he walks he cant hold weight on his back right leg, Does the knee joint look swollen. I have another video of him walking around, I'll put that on tomorrow, and next time I will turn the TV down. lol


He's definitely not moving it as much as his other leg. When you compare his right to his left, does it look swollen?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 17, 2015)

Poor baby...I just noticed this thread. I


Anyfoot said:


> Can anyone explain how to load videos on here. My hair is getting thin enough without me pulling it out as well.


i still have no idea how to post videos!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 18, 2015)

Here is George walking with his limp. Had to put him on the carpet so you can see what going on. 
Any ideas @Yvonne G please


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 18, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Poor baby...I just noticed this thread. I
> 
> i still have no idea how to post videos!!


Ill post how to do it tonight after work. Quite easy once you know how.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 18, 2015)

Wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 18, 2015)

How's George??


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 18, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> How's George??


Hi. Still same. Can't work out if its just an injury. I was shoe you tonight how to load videos. Very busy yesterday when I got home.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2015)

There's just no telling what's going on here. I had my largest Aldabran tortoise x-ray'd because his front leg couldn't support him as he walked. The only thing the x-ray told us was it wasn't broken or dislocated. It it's a strain or MBD, x-rays don't tell you that. So, I'm sorry, but I don't know what to tell you.

I'm offering my tortoise extra calcium (human tablets) in strawberries just to be sure his bones are strong.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 18, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> There's just no telling what's going on here. I had my largest Aldabran tortoise x-ray'd because his front leg couldn't support him as he walked. The only thing the x-ray told us was it wasn't broken or dislocated. It it's a strain or MBD, x-rays don't tell you that. So, I'm sorry, but I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> I'm offering my tortoise extra calcium (human tablets) in strawberries just to be sure his bones are strong.


Thanks Yvonne. I've been feeding g him alone, to make sure he gets calcium. If it was an injury that caused swelling, is there an ibuprofen tort equivalent I could give him to reduce swelling.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes, the vet can prescribe a painkiller. It worked pretty well for my tortoise.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi and how is your tort today? Hope to hear he's better.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 19, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> There's just no telling what's going on here. I had my largest Aldabran tortoise x-ray'd because his front leg couldn't support him as he walked. The only thing the x-ray told us was it wasn't broken or dislocated. It it's a strain or MBD, x-rays don't tell you that. So, I'm sorry, but I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> I'm offering my tortoise extra calcium (human tablets) in strawberries just to be sure his bones are strong.


Is your aldabra better now.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 19, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and how is your tort today? Hope to hear he's better.


Hi Gillian. He's still limping. Think if he's not any better by the weekend I'm going to have a trip to the vet. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi Gillian. He's still limping. Think if he's not any better by the weekend I'm going to have a trip to the vet. Thanks for asking.


So sorry to have heard that. Please keep us updated and wishes for your tort to get well VERY SOON!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 19, 2015)

Just booked George into vets for Saturday


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Is your aldabra better now.



He's getting better, but still limps a little.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 19, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> He's getting better, but still limps a little.


Was it your aldabra that climbed and fell to get the injury.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Was it your aldabra that climbed and fell to get the injury.



Yes, it was.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Just booked George into vets for Saturday


I'm hoping you find the answer


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi. Still same. Can't work out if its just an injury. I was shoe you tonight how to load videos. Very busy yesterday when I got home.


No worries...take care and keep us updated


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 19, 2015)

@stojanovski92113

This is how to load a video onto this forum via the YOUTUBE from your computer(PC).

1st load your video onto your computer.

Then open YOUTUBE and select upload.




Then select files to upload. This will then allow you to select your video from your PC.




This is now loading my selected video.




In the box titled Description you need to right a title name for your video.(Hamster in a box)




Once upload is complete select Publish. Your video is now live on YOUTUBE. You can find it by searching for your video title.




Now to load your video from YOUTUBE to TFO

Select Media from the tool bar of your post.




Now you need embed the YOUTUBE URL address. For this you are better having another tab already open with your video on YOUTUBE page open. 
You can see part of the URL for my video here. youtube]rSwH_fqXtrE
This needs to be copied to clipboard, the whole line needs to be selected.





Now paste the URL into the box and select EMBED.




Your video is now loaded to your post on TFO.








Hope this helps.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 19, 2015)

@stojanovski92113 

I just discovered whilst doing that last post you can paste the URL direct to your post and it will load your video rather than selecting media and EMBED.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> @stojanovski92113
> 
> This is how to load a video onto this forum via the YOUTUBE from your computer(PC).
> 
> ...


WOW!! Thank you very much for taking the time! I will look at it a little later and try this out when I get a chance  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 22, 2015)

Well just got back from vets. They don't really know what it is. Could be a knock hes had, could be to much protein causing gout. She said to give an xray they need to sedate him. Is that true? So anyway, first step is an oral anti inflammatory drug called metacam. It's for dogs, apparently nothing exists specifically for torts. Is metacam OK?


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 22, 2015)

I had my box turtle x-rayed without sedating her. Maybe they suggested sedation so that they could manipulate his body as needed and have him fully extended out of his shell so they can get a clear picture? Maybe suggest to them trying an x-ray without sedation and just giving him time to relax and come out of his shell? That's what the vet here did with my boxie, he left her 'alone' on the x-ray table for five or so minutes until she felt safe enough to 'un-box' then he snapped the picture. Unless there is a specific reason they said they would need to sedate him


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know anything about metacam so I can't help there. Sorry.


----------



## Rutibegga (Aug 22, 2015)

Metacam is dog-only in the states. We use it off-label for cats in single doses only, as it can cause kidney failure if administered with any frequency. I unfortunately don't know anything about how torts metabolize it, though I'm currently seeking out journal articles on tort medicine for educational purposes.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 22, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I had my box turtle x-rayed without sedating her. Maybe they suggested sedation so that they could manipulate his body as needed and have him fully extended out of his shell so they can get a clear picture? Maybe suggest to them trying an x-ray without sedation and just giving him time to relax and come out of his shell? That's what the vet here did with my boxie, he left her 'alone' on the x-ray table for five or so minutes until she felt safe enough to 'un-box' then he snapped the picture. Unless there is a specific reason they said they would need to sedate him


So she can get his leg fully extended. See if a week of metacam works first. When @Yvonne G gives the OK. 
What was interesting was. On the 32 mile journey to vets he did a hard poop then loads of semi runny poops. Was a lot for his size. When I got him to vets he was walking ok. Slow but OK. He was putting weight on his leg. Maybe nothing, just something I noticed.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 22, 2015)

Rutibegga said:


> Metacam is dog-only in the states. We use it off-label for cats in single doses only, as it can cause kidney failure if administered with any frequency. I unfortunately don't know anything about how torts metabolize it, though I'm currently seeking out journal articles on tort medicine for educational purposes.


She did say too much can cause kidney failure. I've got 0.35ml shot once a day for a week.


----------



## Rutibegga (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> She did say too much can cause kidney failure. I've got 0.35ml shot once a day for a week.



I wish I knew more about how torts metabolize NSAIDS!


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 24, 2015)

Well I just got home from work. George has had one shot of med yesterday. I don't know if he's better, because i can't get to him, he's right at the back of there humid hide stood on his back legs fornicating with my biggest female. Huh.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Well I just got home from work. George has had one shot of med yesterday. I don't know if he's better, because i can't get to him, he's right at the back of there humid hide stood on his back legs fornicating with my biggest female. Huh.


My sister uses metacam for her dog.
Only one shot so far - sure its not Viagra?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Well just got back from vets. They don't really know what it is. Could be a knock hes had, could be to much protein causing gout. She said to give an xray they need to sedate him. Is that true? So anyway, first step is an oral anti inflammatory drug called metacam. It's for dogs, apparently nothing exists specifically for torts. Is metacam OK?



I've used both oral and injectable Metacam, it's more for pain, it works well for other stuff too. It's safe I have used it on chelonia for a long time....


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 24, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I've used both oral and injectable Metacam, it's more for pain, it works well for other stuff too. It's safe I have used it on chelonia for a long time....


Thanks Maggie. That put my mind at rest. I think I may have found a good vet at last.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 26, 2015)

How's George doing?


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> How's George doing?


 He's still the same. It's weird. Everything normal except slow at walking due to his leg.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> He's still the same. It's weird. Everything normal except slow at walking due to his leg.


Poor George...I'm wondering gout too?!


----------



## Barbecue (Jun 21, 2022)

Anyfoot said:


> Yeah. Never a refund. If my dentist puts a filling in and it falls out. I have to pay for it again. If I make something wrong at work I make it again for free.


What ever did we find out what the wobble walk was?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 21, 2022)

Very old thread. OP no longer visits the Forum.


----------



## Barbecue (Jun 21, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Very old thread. OP no longer visits the Forum.


I figured just hoping for the rest of the story. Maybe a pulled muscle in leg.? Got stuck in something and jerked leg. Just been thinking on it


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 21, 2022)

Barbecue said:


> I figured just hoping for the rest of the story. Maybe a pulled muscle in leg.? Got stuck in something and jerked leg. Just been thinking on it


We lost Craig over a TFO app change.
He was a fantastic RF keeper!
Just as successful in the cold UK as any of us here in the tropics.
He is certainly missed here.


----------

